# The Timelessness of Classical



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

A grey moment perhaps but as I listened to a piece I was taken by its beautiful melodic sweeps. I had only the vaguest recollections of it and couldn't put a date to it. Modern I thought; same period as Shostakovich. It was Emil von Sauer's Piano Concerto No.1. 

Was my 'modern' guess right? I haven't checked. It was however enchanting and has inspired me to purchase some CDs or DVDs featuring his music.

Then another piece came on. Isn't it irritating when you know music well but you cannot identify it? Again, perhaps my Sunday morning mood, I classed it as fairly modern. It was ... Schubert's String Quartet in C. Ahhh The timelessness of good music.


----------

